# Rack Server selbst gebaut? Brauchte Hilfe!



## Rabowke (12. August 2014)

Im Moment läuft bei mir nur ein SQL Server, der auch für unseren Exchangeserver zuständig ist. Grundlage hierfür ist ein ordinärer i7 1st Gen mit einer SSD, für Exchange und Datenstorage normale HDDs in einem Miditower Gehäuse und 16GB RAM.

Weil der Rechner hier am Anschlag läuft, bin ich auf der Suche nach neuer Hardware. Diese würde ich gern in unseren bereits vorhandenen Serverschrank in einem 4HE Rack verbauen. Platz dafür ist vorhanden.

Ich hab mich bislang nie speziell im Serverhardware gekümmert und ich denke, ECC RAM wird nicht notwendig sein. Der Fokus sollte auf ein sehr stabiles Mainboard mit einem Xeon? liegen, stabile und sehr schnelle Netzwerkanbindung, ~32GB Arbeitsspeicher und einer 256GB SSD.

Ggf. erweiterbar um zwei Festplatten, die als weiterer Backupspeicher dienen sollen.

Jemand eine Idee? Vorschläge an Hardware? Es muss nicht die momentan schnellste CPU sein, darf aber auch nicht die lahmste Krücke sein. 

Bislang hab ich nur 'consumer' PCs zusammengebaut. Mir fehlt einfach das Wissen, was im Moment für 'business' Boards angesagt sind und vorallem was die Leisten ( und Kosten ).


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Also, ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass "Businessboards" da wirklich mehr können außer dass die Modelle für den aktuellen Sockel 1150 nativ IMMER mind 2x LAN haben und idR ECC-RAM verwenden können. Je nach Sockel KANN es dann noch sein, dass die zB 2 CPU-Sockel haben oder auch mehr RAM verwalten können als die Consumerboards, aber beim Sockel 1150 hast Du lediglich die beiden "Features" 2x LAN + ECC-RAM, sonst nix. Mehr als 32GB können die 1150-Serverboards nicht verwalten, und 32GB packen wiederum auch die normalen Boards, und Boards mit 2 Sockeln für Intel 1150 gibt es keine. 

Aber rein "Leistungsmäßig" ? Ich denke nicht, dass Du da einen Vorteil hast. Und die ausgewiesenen "Xeon-Boards" sind zudem auch teurer sind als normale Boards (ab 125€). Ich weiß nicht, ob es nicht doch versteckte Vorteile bei den Server-Boards gibt, aber für mich spricht alles eher für den Griff zu einem normalen Consumerboard.

Oder hattest Du etwa vor, den teuren Sockel 2011 zu nehmen? Die Xeons sind zwar nicht viel teurer als die gleichgetakteten für So1150, aber selbst das billigste Board kostet doppelt so viel wie ein solides So1150-Board. Und falls Du gern 2 CPUs nutzen willsr: die Boards kosten dann sogar mind. 300€


Nebenbei: du musst beim So1150 schauen, dass der Xeon ne Grafikeinheit hat, wenn du keine Extra-Grafikkarte einbauen willst. Von denen mit 4 Kernen und 8 Threads haben nämlich viele KEINE Grafikeinheit. Die Xeon für 2011 haben alle keine. Für Socke 1150 wäre zB der E3-1245v3 (3,4GHZ) oder 1246v3 (3,5GHZ) einer mit Grafikeinheit und 8 Threads, beide kosten ca 250€, soviel kostet auch der i7-4771 mit 3,5GHz. Es gibt da minimale Unterschiede bei den Features:

i7: SSE 4.1, SSE 4.2, AVX2, Turbo Boost 2.0, vPro,  Hyper-Threading, VT-x EPT, VT-d, TSX-NI, Intel 64, My WiFi, Idle States,  EIST, Thermal Monitoring, IPT, AES-NI, Secure Key, TXT, XD Bit, Anti  Theft, Clear Video HD, InTru 3D, Wireless Display

1246: SSE 4.1, SSE 4.2, AVX2, Turbo Boost 2.0, vPro,  Hyper-Threading, VT-x EPT, VT-d, TSX-NI, Intel 64, Idle States, EIST,  Thermal Monitoring, Fast Memory Access, Flex Memory Access, IPT, AES-NI,  Secure Key, TXT, XD Bit, Anti Theft, Clear Video HD, InTru 3D



Wegen des Racks: du hast "nur" das Rack oder auch schon ein Gehäuse? Ich nehme mal an nur Rack, da Du ja auch wegen mehr Festplatten fragst?

Ich hab da das hier gefunden Inter-Tech GmbH - IPC 4088  kostet ca 60€. Ich kenn mich damit nicht aus, aber scheinbar kommt da halt das Board unten auf den Boden, und auch ein Netzteil hat Platz. Dazu dann bis zu 7 Festplatten, für die SSD brauchst Du nen Adapterrahmen oder aber du fixierst die mit etwas Klebeband.

Insgesamt sind diese Gehäuse aber nicht grad günstig - bist du sicher, dass Du unbedingt das Rack nutzen willst, nur weil du es halt hast? 

Als Netzteil würde man dann halt eines mit möglichst hoher Effizienz nehmen - die haben dann halt Nennleistungsmäßig "zu viel" Watt, aber das ist ja egal, wenn deren Effizienz dafür Top ist. zB ein BeQuiet E9 400W (Gold-Label) oder ein Antec EarthWatts EA-550 (Platinum) oder noch besser (mit abnehmbaren Kabeln) ein Sea Sonic Platinum Fanless 400W (sofern der Luftstrom im Gehäuse reicht). Oder als absluter Preistipp: ein Corsair CS Series Modular CS450M, auch abnehmbare Kabel und fast genau so effizient wie ein Platinum-Netzteil, kostet aber nur 50-60€


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2014)

Ich hab halt bereits einen Serverschrank, der eh Lärm macht und gut belüftet ist. Der steht in einer Abstellkammer und hier würde es sich einfach anbieten, wenn man hier den Server in so einem Serverrack verbaut. Außerdem ist dieser dann ganz nah an unserem Gbit Switch, der hausinternen Verkabelung trau ich nicht 100% über dem Weg. 

Zwei CPUs sind absolut nicht notwendig ... der neue Server soll ja primär die ganzen SQL Verbindungen und Datenbanken vorhalten.

Danke erstmal für die Anregungen, denke ich werd vom Sockel 2011 Abstand nehmen ... und lieber zum Sockel 1150 greifen. 

Die ganzen Fernabfrage- bzw. Fernsteuerungsfeatures brauch ich nicht wirklich, die Administration erfolgt im LAN über VNC bzw. RDV.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Dann würd ich nen Xeon 1246v3 plus ein solides Board mit H97-Chipssatz nehmen, mehr als 100€ sind da nicht nötig. Und beim RAM halt 4x 8GB DDR3-1600 1,5 V. Und vlt. noch nen passenden CPU-Kühler, ich nehm mal an, es muss ein flacher sein?


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

um es mal einzuwerfen:
Würde sich als Flacher Kühler nicht u.U. ein Kompaktwasserkühler ganz brauchbar sein? Er kühlt im irrglauben von all denen die den hier schon in Ihre Rechner einbauen wollten nicht besser, aber er ist Flach


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2014)

Also mit Wasserkühler will ich erst garnicht anfangen ... wie gesagt, der kleine Serverschrank ist eh gut belüftet und macht von sich aus Lärm. D.h. ein ordentlicher, passender, Luftkühler dürfte vollkommen ausreichen.

Ein 4HE Gehäuse dürfte z.B. höher sein als jedes HTPC Gehäuse und diese werden ja auch ausreichend gekühlt, manchmal sogar mit einer mehr oder minder starken Grafikkarte, die ja bei mir entfällt.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2014)

wobei es wäre keine "richtige" WaKü sondern ein schon geschlossenes System:
Caseking.de 

nur als Beispiel

Aber gut, wenn da eh genug Platz ist lohnt die auch nicht


----------



## Rabowke (3. September 2014)

Ich zieh mal meinen alten Thread hoch, ich hab gerade 'fix' folgenden 'Server' konfiguriert:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/164927/Screenshot 2014-09-03 13.22.06.png

Im Grunde würde ich gern auf das dümmliche Gamer Mobo verzichten, aber ich brauche wohl einen Z Chipsatz wg. dem K Prozessor und der integrierten Grafikeinheit? Ich will natürlich keine Grafikkarte installieren und die Grafikeinheit sollte auch nur bei der Erstinstallation aktiv sein. Der Vorteil an diesen Gamer Mobos von Asus ist halt, dass hier ein 'echter' Intel LAN Anschluss verbaut wird und auch die Intel Treiber genutzt werden.

RAM Module? ECC benötige ich nicht, lediglich ~32GB für SQL Datenbanken. 64GB würde ich wohl auch nehmen, aber scheinbar sind die verfügbaren Quad Kits alle ECC RAM? 

Vorschläge? Schaut aber bitte nicht auf jeden Euro ...


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2014)

naja, du brauchst ein Board mit einem Z-Chipsatz dafür um den freien Multiplikator der K-CPU zu nutzen und zu übertackten, laufen tut der aber auch auf allen anderen Chipsätzen,
die Grafikeinheit ist was ganz anderes, die ist ja in so ziemlich allen CPUs drin und daher wärs ja *ziemlich *Blöde wenn man da extra ein Board mit Z97 brauchen würde 
Ansonsten würde ich mal schauen, es gibt auch Z-MBs für so die hälfte und falls nicht vorhast zu übertackten, kann man auch vielleicht ein H97 Board nehmen


----------



## Rabowke (3. September 2014)

Übertakten will ich den PC eigentlich nicht, weil die Anwendungen, die dann auf dem Server laufen sollen, IMO nicht von CPU Power profitieren, sondern von einer schnellen SSD und einer schnellen Netzwerkanbindung.

Allerdings hab ich gerade ein anderes Problem festgestellt: mein kleiner Serverschrank, wo bislang die Netzwerkverkabelung zusammen läuft, ist lediglich ~40cm 'tief', das von mir verlinkte Gehäuse ist allerdings 53cm tief. 

Ich könnte ja schon wieder brechen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2014)

Also, das einzige Gehäuse, wo auch 2HDDs und ne SSD reinpassen, maximal 4HE, maximal 45cm tief, ist das hier Ultron RealPower RPS19-450, 4HE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das ist aber 45cm tief... 

Hier wäre noch eines, nur 1HE hoch - keine Ahnung, ob da wirklich auch ein Board usw. reinpasst ^^  Supermicro 512L-260B schwarz, 14", 1HE, 260W Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   außer ist das nur 43cm breit, das sind an sich keine 19 Zoll - müssten eher 48cm sein. Aber vlt per Rahmen-Adapter passend?


----------

